# 50's Cameras



## ErectedGryphon (Oct 11, 2009)

So I went to the highly advertised (it was posted on craigslist) "Houston Camera Show" yesterday. I drove an hour south to get there, and paid my $5 to get in. As soon as I got in the door I was rushed by 3 poorly dressed "Vultures" asking if I was selling any gear (I had my backpack over my shoulder).

After telling these "Vultures" to buzz off, I started to look around, and though I didn't actually expect much, I was sorely disappointed when I saw only 5 vendors.

So I strolled the show room floor, which took about 30 seconds, and the newest camera there was the Canon 10D, and nothing better than beat up kit lenses.

Well, in order to at least feel like I got my $5 worth I slowly browsed the tables, one of which had boxes on the table with no organization at all, the boxes reminded me of my kitchens junk drawer.

I spent $25 on the "Lenspen Panamatic" mainly cause I might want to try it someday, but then I went over to the guy selling old beat up cameras, and ended up buying two of his $10 each classics, because he offered the price of two for $15.

These were the two best looking cameras on the table, I realize the Ricohflex is missing the front leather, but that is the only problem I can find between the two, they both function as far as I can tell without shooting any film.

Research suggest the Kodak was produced between 1950 and 1954; the Ricohflex was a short lived 1953 - 1954 run. So with out further ado; here they are; feel free to C&C, I'd like pointers on product shooting.

Thanks!


----------



## bigmike (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm falling in love.  I am an obsessive fan of all things twin lens reflex


----------



## cooltouch (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Jeff,

Geez, I live in Houston, and I wasn't aware of this show.  I guess if the extent of the advertising was Craigslist, that might explain why.  Five vendors?  Man, that's too bad.

I used to be one of those vendors back in the late 1980s through the mid-1990s.  Back then, I lived in SoCal, and did all the local shows, a few San Francisco and San Diego shows, plus the big regional ones, and once a year, in January, I'd make the road trip to do the Houston/New Orleans/Dallas shows.  Back in those days, the Houston show was the biggest of the three and very well attended.  My, how things have changed.

Glad to read you found a couple of gems, though.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool! Let me know if you want to re-leather the front of the Ricoh and I'll show you how to do it for cheap.


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Oct 12, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> Cool! Let me know if you want to re-leather the front of the Ricoh and I'll show you how to do it for cheap.


 
Releathering would be awsome, just remember I paid $7.50 for the camera, so I don't want to spend alot.  Odds are it will never actually see film.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 12, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## compur (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been frequenting camera shows since the 1970s and they're certainly not
what they used to be in terms of size and selection compared to their pre-
digital heyday.  But, here in Southern California they are still large enough to 
be fun and offer a good selection of cameras (mostly film, some digital) and 
equipment.

I was at the Pasadena Camera Show yesterday and there were (as usual) 
30-40 sellers offering everything from sub-miniature cameras to 8x10 view 
cameras as  well as a number of digital SLRs and many lenses and other 
accessories and film.


----------



## cooltouch (Oct 12, 2009)

compur said:


> I've been frequenting camera shows since the 1970s and they're certainly not
> what they used to be in terms of size and selection compared to their pre-
> digital heyday.  But, here in Southern California they are still large enough to
> be fun and offer a good selection of cameras (mostly film, some digital) and
> ...



I'm glad to hear they're still around out there.  Is this the montly Pasadena show that Anton (forget his last name) ran/runs?  Still at the Elks Club?  

Or was this the big Collector's show that happened a couple times a year?

How about Buena Park?  I imaging Bill Bagnall's not around anymore, but his kids were pretty much running the show by the mid-90s.

Huh.  Next time I make a trip out to SoCal, I'll have to time it to take in a show.  It'll bring back some memories, and maybe I'll even see a few old familiar faces.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 12, 2009)

Love the cameras.  I've got quite a few bargain basement oldies myself - can't resist them for $5-$25 when I see them, depending on what they are and how what kind of shape they're in.  Always fun.

On the photo, I think just a bit more DOF than f2.8, so that you can get the detail on the front of both cameras sharp, at least.  The Duaflex front panel looks pretty sharp, but not so much the Ricohflex.  I'd also give them just a bit of room between them, and maybe diffuse the lights somewhat to soften or eliminate the shadows.

The square format is interesting, fitting for a shot of a couple of TLRs.


----------



## compur (Oct 13, 2009)

cooltouch said:


> I'm glad to hear they're still around out there.  Is this the montly Pasadena show that Anton (forget his last name) ran/runs?  Still at the Elks Club?



Yes on both.  The web site is here:
 Bargain Camera Show



> How about Buena Park?  I imaging Bill Bagnall's not around anymore, but his kids were pretty much running the show by the mid-90s.


This show is now held in Anaheim every other month.  Their web site is here:
Bagnall's Monthly CAMERA EXPO ~ Welcome!


----------



## cooltouch (Oct 13, 2009)

compur said:


> cooltouch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to hear they're still around out there.  Is this the montly Pasadena show that Anton (forget his last name) ran/runs?  Still at the Elks Club?
> ...



Thanks for the links.  Looking through the photos brings back memories.  Looks like the dealers haven't turned over much inventory in the past 15 years, either.  A lot of the same stuff I saw back then's still sitting on their tables


----------



## compur (Oct 14, 2009)

cooltouch said:


> Thanks for the links.  Looking through the photos brings back memories.  Looks like the dealers haven't turned over much inventory in the past 15 years, either.  A lot of the same stuff I saw back then's still sitting on their tables



Many of the the same classic models from 15 years ago? Yes.  

But, the same exact cameras from 15 years ago? Definitely not.


----------



## cooltouch (Oct 14, 2009)

Agreed.  That's what the smiley was for.


----------

